# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Inderal .....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ?

## afrula

παιδια εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχω μονιμη ταχυκαρδια το λεω στο γιατρο μου μου λεει παιρνεις nozinan του λεω το ξερω γιαυτο ειμαι φυτο.Το nozinan σε φερνει σε καταστολη.Τελος παντων δε με ενδιαφερει καμια αλλη παρενεργεια ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΙΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!ΤΟ μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι η καρδουλα μου με συνεπεια να εχει γινει το δερμα μου καταξερο ,με σπυρακια και φυσικα τριχοπτωση.Απο τη στιγμη που ειμαι ετσι μια καταραμενη ταχυκαρδια δε μπορει να θεραπευσει?Ηelp
1 Εμαθα οτι το ιντεραλ το δινουν αντι για βενζοδιαζεπινες σε εκεινους που το αγχος τους ,τους προκαλει ταχυκαρδια :Smile:

----------


## afrula

2 θα το παιρνω μια ζωη ειδικα οταν κοψω και το tavor?
3 το παιρνετε μονο οταν εχετε ταχυκαρδια?
4 ριχνει τους σφυγμους?Σας κοιμιζει καθολου?τι παρενεργειες εχει?5 οταν ομαλοποιηθει η ταχυκαρδια και κοψω το φαρμακο δε θα εχω ξανα ταχυκαρδια? :Frown:  Παιδια σας παρακαλω ολους οσοι το χετε παρει για ταχυκαρδια μονιμη απαντηστε μου.Μονο αυτο με νοιαζει και τωρα κοβω τα χαπια ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ δε θελω.Το δερμα μου εχει γερασει κατα 10 χρονια.Βοηθεια

----------


## LOSTRE

oxi,to inderal einai kardiologiko farmako kai to dinoun gia na antimetwpisei tis taxukardies..Den einai agxolutiko...

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα σας.....
το inderal επειδή το έπαιρνα παλιά, είναι καθαρά για να ρυθμίζει τις ταχυκαρδίες...και μόνο...!

----------


## Winston_man

Το ιντεραλ μπορει να βοηθησει και ως αγχλυτικο αν και ειναι καθαρα καρδιολογικό. Πώς? εμποδιζοντας τις ταχυκαρδιες. Προσοχη ομως μην παρεις μεγαλη δοση γιατι μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα. 

-Ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε το παιρνουν ηθοποιοι οταν εχουν αγχος και ειναι να βγουν στη σκηνη, αφου αν παρουν αγχολυτικο επηρεαζεται η κριση τους ενω με αυτο οχι αφου επιδρα μονο στη καρδιά.

----------


## afrula

ναι γιαυτο ρωτησα .Εμαθα οτι ειναι και αγχολυτικο εφοσον το προβλημα ειναι μονο η ταχυκαρδια.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι κανεις μια θεραπεια ξερω γω 2 με 3 μηνες ΜΕΤΑ τι γινεται?Το κοβεις και ξαναρχεται η ταχυκαρδια?Ρωταω γιατι η μονη παρενεργεια που εχω και με ενοχλει σε βαθμο να καθομαι στο κρεββατι μου μερες ειναι η ταχυκαδια με αποτελεσμα να γινεται χαλια και το δερμα μου γεμιζω σπυρακια.Μια ζωη θα παιρνω inderal??? :Frown:

----------


## winter24

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό αισθάνομαι και εγώ πολλεσ ταχυκαρδίες....πήγα σε γιατρό έκανα καρδιογράφημα,δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ χάπια τύπου ineral,xanax,tavor...κ.α.Βέβαια έχω πάθει στο παρελθόν ΄πολλές φορές κρίση πανικού αλλα το έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά....Τώρα εκτός απο ταχυκαρδία έχω έντονο χτύπο καρδιας σε βαθμό που νομίζω οτι θα βγεί έξω απο το στήθος μου.....τι να κάνω;;;να κάνω και άλλες εξετάσεις ή να καταφύγω σε ψυχολόγο;μήπως είμαι για δέσιμο;;

----------


## Angie

Μάλλον να πας σε ψυχολόγο. Όχι μάλλον... οπωσδήποτε...Περνάω κι εγώ κρίσεις πανικού και η ταχυκαρδία είναι γεγονός. Όσο για την καρδούλα μου φαίνεται ότι θα τη δω να πετιέται από το στήθος μου. Είναι όλα απο την ένταση του άγχους και την πίεση που δεχόμαστε. Έχω ξεκινήσει αγωγή. Ελπίζω σύντομα να καλυτερεύσω. Το ίδιο εύχομαι και σε σένα με ή χωρίς χάπια...

----------


## comfortably_numb

Ψαχνοντας στο google για το Inderal που μολις μου εδωσε ο γιατρος με εβγαλε εδω.
Ειχα ταχυκαρδιες και ενιωθα οτι θα βγει η καρδια μου, ενιωθα φοβο οτι κατι εχω και δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω την ταχυκαρδια. 
Εκανα τα παντα απο εξετασεις, καρδιογραφηματα κτλ. αλλα δεν εχω τιποτα (παθολογικο) ευτυχως.

----------


## Lacrymosa

το ιντεραλ ειναι κανονικα καρδιολογικο φαρμακο αν κ μπορει να το δωσουν κ σε ατομα με αγχος..παντως εγω οταν το επαιρνα για τις αρρυθμιες δεν εκανε τιποτα απολυτως..:P

----------


## γιαν

pedia yparxei mia lisei gia olla auta ''agxos kreiseis panikou katathleipsi'' ta opoia genane taxikardies,arithmeies,aistheima palmon,ektaktes sistoles olla auta ta eixa paidia 
kserete poia einai oi lisei tous i elikreineis metanoia i eksomologisei i siγxoritiki eyxi tou iereos
mono me ton xristo kai olla auta tha dialithoun apo tin zoi mas kai akomi ''ena prosekste ena pantodinamo polo'' einai i eyxi toy xristou to ΚΥΡΙΕ ΙΗΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΕ ΕΛΕΗΣΟΝ ΜΕ 
kante to kai tha sotheite.
iparxei mia foverei omilia akouste tin (Εξομολόγηση και Ψυχοθεραπεία-Π.Κ.Στρατηγόπουλος) http://www.floga.gr/50/10/2002-3/2003031810.asp
kante klik stin kaseta gia na tin akouse te.. 
ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑ = ΕΝΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΙΗΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ
συχωρισετε μου

----------


## Obsessed

Το inderal είναι πολύ ήπιας μορφής αγχολυτικό.Είναι το πρώτο που μου είχαν δώσει όταν πρωτο-παρουσίασα κρίσεις πανικού.Δε θυμάμαι να βοήθησε και πολύ.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Επειδή και εγώ κάνω πολύ εύκολα ταχυκαρδίες και έκτακτες συστολές λόγο στρες, παλιότερα πήρα κάποια αντικαταθλιπτικα, τα οποία με βοήθησαν μεν αρκετά αλλα στην ουσία, συνέχισα να έχω ταχυκαρδίες με το παραμικρό κάθε φορά που αγχωνομουν. Πριν λίγο καιρό έχασα ενα αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο και το στρες και οι ταχυκαρδίες κυριολεκτικά πήραν τα πάνω τους. Αυτό που με βοήθησε σε πάρα πολύ μεγάλο βαθμο, είναι το tenormin. Ακόμα και σε πολύ στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις αντέχω και δεν κάνω πλεον ταχυκαρδίες. Πέρνω μικρή δόση 0,25 μγ την ημέρα. Το inderal δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι παρόμοια φάρμακα, Β αναστολείς.

----------


## e-xenia

Καλησπέρα δεν είσαι για δέσιμο.
Εγώ είχα συμπτώματα άγχους, ταχυπαλμίες και πολλά άλλα και νόμιζα πως είχα ψυχολογικά. Τελικά, μετά από πολλά χρόνια πήγα τυχαία στον καρδιολόγο και μου διάγνωσε πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς βαλβίδας. Ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε πως πολλοί τρέχουν σε ψυχολόγους ενώ θέλουν καρδιολόγο.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Καλησπέρα δεν είσαι για δέσιμο.
> Εγώ είχα συμπτώματα άγχους, ταχυπαλμίες και πολλά άλλα και νόμιζα πως είχα ψυχολογικά. Τελικά, μετά από πολλά χρόνια πήγα τυχαία στον καρδιολόγο και μου διάγνωσε πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς βαλβίδας. Ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε πως πολλοί τρέχουν σε ψυχολόγους ενώ θέλουν καρδιολόγο.


καλα η προπτωση ειναι συχνο φαινομενο σε εμας τις γυναικες. Και εγω εχω...αλλα χαπι επι τουτου για την προπτωση δεν ξερω αν δινεται, για την ανεπαρκεια της βαλβιδας ξερω οτι δινεται εφοσον το κρινει ο καρδιολογος.

----------


## Κύκνος

Συγγνώμη γι' αυτό που θα πω αλλά το όνομα inderal μόνο κακές αναμνήσεις μου φέρνει, αυτό είχα πάρει με τα κιλά για να πεθάνω και κατέληξα στο νοσοκομείο...πάντως εμένα μου το ειχαν δώσει γιατί είχα υψηλή πίεση...

----------


## menis_64

τα γνωστα ''κολπα'' των ψυχιατρων!! Να επισημανω πως δεν υπαρχει κανενα αγχολυτικο φαρμακο της προκοπης, (ωστε να το χρησιμοποιεις με ασφαλεια για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα)!!!
Ολα ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικα, το inderal οχι δεν ειναι αγχολυτικο φυσικα, αλλα το γνωστο της ψυχοφαρμακολογιας ειναι να αντιμετωπιζει τα συμπτωματα και μονο μιας παθησης, και οχι την ιδια την αιτια!!
οχι φυσικα και δεν θα ηρεμησεις και θα εισαι χαλαρος, με ενα φαρμακο που απλα αποσκοπει στο να μειωθουν οι ταχυπαλμιες, αφου ειναι γνωστο συμπτωμα του αγχους...!! 
και εγω χρησιμοποιουσα μυωχαλαρωτικα για να χαλαρωσω τους μυς μου απο το αγχος, παρολα αυτα, το αγχος δεν εφυγε επειδη δεν το εψαξα απο την σωστη πλευρα!!

----------


## NATURALE75

εγω το ΕΝΤΑΚΤ παιρνω τι λετε ειναι καλο?

----------

